# Daytime Sworfishing w/TheBoobytrapfishingteam.com Everday Heroes Raffle Trip



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*The trip has a bunch of other friends all met over the last 3 years at the seminar.

The crew this trip will be Broadonrod "Ahab", CreepingSquid, Matt06, Nick Nguyen "Buba", Matt Lam "Nelson 6500", Rob Duby "4Dubyz", Hunter "Marline pooki oki auni".*

*This trip should be interesting Brett has 4 Great anglers on the boat and they are staying out a few days.

We will keep the board posted with updates as they come in!

The video of this trip will be very interesting like watching Saturday Morning Kung Fu Movie!

The challenge for the boat this trip is an Epic Asian vs. ******* Swordfish Catching Battle!!:dance:

IT'S TIME FOR TIGHTNESS SUCKAS!!

STAY TUNED!! *


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Subscribed. 
Good luck!


Cody C


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

This is gonna be good........


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like the craziness started at the dock.

Good luck and let get "TIGHT SUCKA". 

Can not wait for the updates and pictures.


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

Cute picture.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

looks like a fun group, lets see what awesome things will hapen this trip. This seriously helps my week go by faster with these threads hahah


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

HAMMER TIME!!!!! GO GET EM BOYS!!!
The funny part is I have no doubt Brett and Crew can put those boys on more fish than 4 of them can handle!!!


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Bubba is a hoot to fish with! Just make sure they are not using the LP's that much.

Brett make sure those boy's arms are hurting to the point they can't even lift a beer up on the way back in.

We'll be out there this weekend. Can't wait to hear get tight sucka on the radio!

Have fun & be safe!


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

CAT TALES said:


> This is gonna be good........


Gonna be good is an understatement. It'll be probably the best trip so far this year in more ways than one.


----------



## Hookedonfishn (Mar 27, 2012)

Please video Bubba on the fighting chair. It's gonna be fun watching Bubba (less than 100 lbs) hand crank a 300 lbs plus sword. Good luck and have fun guys.


----------



## Hookedonfishn (Mar 27, 2012)

Please video Bubba on the fighting chair. It's gonna be fun watching Bubba (less than 100 lbs) hand crank a 300 lbs plus sword. Good luck and have fun guys.


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Josh make sure you text Brett and tell him to make sure they can not use the LP's not even for meat fish.

The easy button for those guys is the red button on the LP.

Make em' work for it.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

That's a hell of a crew! Good luck and get tight Suckas!!!

DL


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Since no one else has said it yet, I get to say it first. Looks like Capt Ahab is ready to set another record. Should be fun seeing how fast these guys can reel em in.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Nick aka "Buba" is TIGHT on a fish for the last 30 minutes will keep the thread posted as updates come in!!!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

egret said:


> Josh make sure you text Brett and tell him to make sure they can not use the LP's not even for meat fish.
> 
> The easy button for those guys is the red button on the LP.
> 
> Make em' work for it.


I can reel till my arm falls off but I absolutely love fishing the LP...pushing that red button is like ringing the dinner bell


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

capttravis said:


> I can reel till my arm falls off but I absolutely love fishing the LP...pushing that red button is like ringing the dinner bell


You know, I had never done it before.
It was WAAAAY more fun than I thought it would be!
Especially chasing big grouper, and those deep tiles!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I just got an update that the bite is slow Nick's fish pulled the hook and they have been out of cell service way east!! Moving around today showing the guest a little about the different areas out there to fish. They were setting out baits for night fishing is what I got and could sounded as though they were having a great time. We will have to see if I can get any text updates tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

capttravis said:


> I can reel till my arm falls off but I absolutely love fishing the LP...pushing that red button is like ringing the dinner bell


Amen brother!

I'm a button pusher and I approve this message.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*U dunno guys*



capttravis said:


> I can reel till my arm falls off but I absolutely love fishing the LP...pushing that red button is like ringing the dinner bell


Coming from a Man that has Not 1 BUT 2 Super Grand Slams to his Credit, I Guess he needs a little Dinner Bell relief sometimes....LOL


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Coming from a Man that has Not 1 BUT 2 Super Grand Slams to his Credit, I Guess he needs a little Dinner Bell relief sometimes....LOL


Don't need the relief , but, I love pushing the button on the LP a lot more than I like turning the crank


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

The Boys caught 2 Swordfish last night and are now getting everyone up to see about catching a few of them yellow and green "Cheachadas"!! 
Will update as they come in.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*smoke signals from the hilltops*

Seems that the fish box is getting full of chechadas and wahoo. With Hunter leading the pack on the biggest hoo and Nick and Matt in a dead heat on the checada side of things. I feel a fish fry coming on.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Lucky Boys! Weather looks amazing!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Update*

The Crew headed to a new spot in search of another BIG Daytimer. First Drop and Tight. Landed and released a nice one and getting bit again on what Almost was a Double.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Yupp*

Tight Again.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Just boated a sword a little over a 100#s hooked deep missed the double header fish!!
Moving back in place to drop again now!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Tight Again*

Hunter is Hooked up with a Bigun. Capt Ahab Did NOT even see the Bite on this fish. Apparently no Whack At All. The Fish just consumed the bait and has been sticking to the Bottom ever since. Sounds like a MONSTER is getting ready for Battle. Go Hunter GO.


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Hunter just landed a nice fish around 275#!! Fight took a little over 2 hours! Dropping back down for another!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Hunter is Hooked up with a Bigun. Capt Ahab Did NOT even see the Bite on this fish. Apparently no Whack At All. The Fish just consumed the bait and has been sticking to the Bottom ever since. Sounds like a MONSTER is getting ready for Battle. Go Hunter GO.


You had my hopes up. I was waiting for a monster 1k lb sword lol. Good job so far fellas

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Get 'em Suckas!!!!:an5:

DL


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Setting up for nighttime after jigging tuna off a whale shark for a bit!! This trip is turning into a meat haul on day two!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

They have started the day dropping for swords and first drop TIGHTNESS!!! Duby is in the chair!


----------



## CrazyJimmy (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow they are killing them this trip. Way to go guys!! :texasflag


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Just released a nice sword and moving about 10 miles to look for some big ones!!


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! You guys are killin it. Fish tremble at the mention of the Booby Trap!!!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*workin hard*

The guys have been out of cell range most of the day so the updates are slow. Seems that Rob tied into a toad and spent a long time in the torture chair only to pull the hook  . I have a feeling they will find another willing customer!!!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

No recent reports? I guess could be a bad or good thing


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got to the house.. We were out of cell signal most of the trip ill get a full report up ASAP.. This trip was a blast!!! We have some insane video. 400-500 lb sword swimming around the boat with Go Pro footage of the bait sinking by her trying to get get her to eat and alot more... We didn't catch as many swords this trip but sinking 10 lb tuna for baits eliminated alot of numbers ... Ill get full report and some pics up soon ... What a great group of guys and some incredible stuff happened on this trip ... Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip! Congrats


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

It's post like that that make everyone so impatient for the videos..


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

We saw y'all trolling a rig today we were the center console


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Good to see you across the dock!
Tried to get through with cleaning the boat before you left so I cold say hello!
I did get a chance to say hello to Jeff and Matt!


I heard all the commotion during the starburst celebration!
Can't wait to see the videos!


I was out with "Gascan" and "Hog" and all three wives!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

redfish555 said:


> We saw y'all trolling a rig today we were the center console


Saw ya there!









Mike sorry I missed ya.. I headed home pretty quick to see my wife and little man before they hit the sack..

This trip was a lot of fun. Nick, Matt, Hunter and Rob are all great guys and it was a blast with nonstop entertainment for sure lol...

We caught all the fish we could hold the first couple of days. Some nice tile fish, about a dozen really nice mahi, nice wahoo, tons of big black fin tuna and 6 swordfish. Hunter ended up catching the biggest sword this trip but we where hunting Nick a monster just never got the shot. I think we ended up with around 800-900 lbs of fish in the box for the guys to take home. The entire crew worked hard and fished non stop. We have lots of video this trip I think Nick had the camera rolling the entire time I think LOL.. That guy is funny and had everyone laughing the entire trip..

We should have underwater video of whale shark swimming with hundreds of tuna next to the boat, barracuda eating our runners before we could get them up and into the live well over and over. A giant 400-500 lb swordfish swimming up to the boat following the big swordfish hunter caught and I think the video shows both swords in one frame while you see our bait hitting the water trying to get her hooked up. The best swordfish starburst ever FOR SURE! I'm not sure what all we have but I think Miles will have a pretty good video put together of this trip soon.

Thanks for all the kind words . Here are a few pictures of the trip. Ill get more up later. Thanks Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab

First pic Hunter doing the crane! Fixing to take out Matt! LOL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few pictures of fish from the trip.. Ill get more up later. Also I want to say Capt.Jeff and I are so proud to have Matt as part of the team! If you notice this young man is always smiling and the best by far we have had as a mate on the Booby Trap. Great guy, great fisherman and great addition to the team for sure glad to have ya on board Matt Reed . Brett


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Cono!!! Looks like y'all had fun suckas!!!!

DL


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Man that looks like another awesome trip! The colors in your pics are unbelievable.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks like some great pics. That was a load of fish y'all unloaded yesterday. Moon was busy busy with all that. Way to get it done!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

WOW, What a trip 

Thank you Brett for you hospitality and your kindness.
The Boobytrap is a fishing machine and Capt. Jeff and Matt are AWESOME everything runs like a very well oiled machine.

The pelagic clothes makes a huge difference in blocking the UV while fishing in that hot sun, Sorry that we got the Bait mixed up with the sushi :biggrin: Baitmaster's Ballyhoo and squid was so fresh looking :cheers:.

Thank you again Capt. Ahab


Matt


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome pics guys!:cheers::cheers:

DL :dance:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow just got back to cell service looking forward to the video!!


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Awesome job as always guys! Fantastic pics.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

nelson6500 said:


> WOW, What a trip
> 
> Sorry that we got the Bait mixed up with the sushi :biggrin: Baitmaster's Ballyhoo and squid was so fresh looking :cheers:.
> 
> ...


Sounds like another great trip!! Maybe Bait Masters should start sending out wasabi and soy sauce with every order!! 

Bring on the video! :cheers:


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

I will be following this thread for the videos for sure! Matt and Bubba make a great team and are an absolute riot to fish with! I think it is a safe bet to say that Brett and the Booby Trap crew won't soon forget having those boys aboard!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

nelson6500 said:


> WOW, What a trip
> 
> Thank you Brett for you hospitality and your kindness.
> The Boobytrap is a fishing machine and Capt. Jeff and Matt are AWESOME everything runs like a very well oiled machine.
> ...


Thanks Matt! Can't wait to get up this starburst video Lmao! 
You and Nick are welcome anytime my brother! Just not one at a time lol! I don't think there was a time we stopped laughing this trip... Even when that big sword swam up with Hunters sword All I could hear was Nick screaming from the tower!!!!! "Bigger than yours! Bigger than yours! Lol..". What a great time.. All the way around fun trip for sure..

DL we will see ya soon my brother! It's time for your annual trip on the Booby Trap bro!

I looked at some of the under water footage ... Can't wait for Miles to finish this video...

Thanks everyone for all the kind replies we have had a blast this season fishing with all the 2coolers we have met here and looking forward to meeting many more great folks at the seminar and on the forums! Ill try and get a few more pics up and the video ASAP.. Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Gas Can said:


> I will be following this thread for the videos for sure! Matt and Bubba make a great team and are an absolute riot to fish with! I think it is a safe bet to say that Brett and the Booby Trap crew won't soon forget having those boys aboard!


Yep! Lol they are a heck of a team! :cheers:


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see that video, myself. Was there any "Kung Fu" fighting in that trip! I'm ready to get tight!!!! :dance:

DL


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome trip brother great pics as always we have got to get a good camera like that love the color on the Mahi...hoping to get a sword on the new boat next weekend


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

DL we are waiting on you bro! 
Checking out some under water footage now


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a few more pictures! Man Matt is getting good on the camera! First pic is Capt. Jeff wiring a big dodo/Cheachada :wink: and the windon coming in the tip on another. Here is also a picture we took of a good looking rig swinging by us.. They hooked up just after the pass but we missed the shot .. If y'all see this .. It was nice talking to ya out there :cheers:.. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics and report!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Great pics and report!


Thanks !!!

Here are a couple more pics. The first picture is of Capt. Jeff holding a rigged squid that was wacked over 30 times by a swordfish. The sword was hooked and lost after 10 minutes of trying to get it to eat the bait.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Another epic trip on the BOOBYTRAP.

Great job.


Tom


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Enjoyed the read and Photos...


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Awesome photos. Looks like another dream trip.


----------



## CrazyJimmy (Mar 14, 2013)

What a cool trip and GREAT pics. Which canon camera do you use?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! This trip was def. a blast with all our 2cool buddies... Miles is working hard now on getting the Video done... Looks like he has some super cooll footage.

The camera is a Nikon D7000 

Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Tile close up waiting on Miles hwell:


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow is all I can say! I have fished some of the top boats all over the world and this has to be that caliber, really better. Capt. Ahab sword king sword king is always ready on the bite he doesnâ€™t miss a bite truly amazing to watch it happen. Capt. Socks has mastered boat handling skills how Ahab and Socks work to keep the bat in just the right spot is a well-orchestrated symphony of MANNS purring. Matt first mate has the night time bite mastered that man does not stop fishing. He is on it like jonnie on the spot. Dubie Man that man is an animal on that reel. By far the best trip I have been on!!!! Matt lamb and nick had us cracking up the whole time if you ever have a chance to fish with them do it!!!!!. Bait master squid work so much better than what I buy from the Asian market. I will be using them from now on. Sorry we couldnâ€™t get the big one on that tuna but it was fun trying for Freddina ! You will get him he canâ€™t hide From the BOOBYTRAP. Man that new Pelagic shirt is my new favorite Damm those are comfy. I truly appreciate the amount of time and knowledge of decades of fishing you shared with us. I have some new tricks up my sleeve, Thanks!!!!! A lot of new things I want to try,. I really enjoyed everyone on the boat I hope my shirt didnâ€™t take things too far. Lol


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

hers one or two Ahab does not have


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

on emore


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

I saw a few of the video clips today... This should be hilarious.. Looks like u guys had a blast!!


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Boobytrap*

:texasflagCongrats to all involved! Sounds like a excellent trip, sick pics bro:texasflag


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats to the entire team! Looks like you had one heck of a good time! Great pics....looking forward to Miles' video. Thanks again Capt. for the entertainment.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Sweet trip again Brett! Can't wait to see the video. I have a feeling this one might have me rolling on the floor.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

capttravis said:


> I saw a few of the video clips today... This should be hilarious.. Looks like u guys had a blast!!


It's always a blast, on the Booby Trap sucka!!!:an6:
I can't wait for that video too!

DL :bluefish:


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Miles2Fish said:


> Congrats to the entire team! Looks like you had one heck of a good time! Great pics....looking forward to Miles' video. Thanks again Capt. for the entertainment.


Thanks again for all the kind words everyone!

Miles does the videos on his spare time and doesn't charge us a dime. He is a super cool fella and really like to eat swordfish lol. I can't wait to see the finished video my self... I got to see several clips today and I think he is really getting this stuff down for sure. He took the footage home I think and said the video would be ready in the morning... There may be a part 2 to this one he wasn't sure yet when I left him this evening.. We will be adding Miles to our team on the website.. He is doing all the Face Book and website work now on his own time and we plan on having him along on more trips to video... Great guy for sure..

Thanks again for the replies and hope to have the video or videos up in the am..

Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden

Check us out on Face Book and say hello to Miles . https://www.facebook.com/pages/Booby-Trap-Fishing-Team/309154672540270


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

I think shark week shoulf go away and we should have booby trap week on discovery channel every august

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

capttravis said:


> I saw a few of the video clips today... This should be hilarious.. Looks like u guys had a blast!!





StarlinMarlin said:


> Sweet trip again Brett! Can't wait to see the video. I have a feeling this one might have me rolling on the floor.





Disco Lady said:


> It's always a blast, on the Booby Trap sucka!!!:an6:
> I can't wait for that video too!
> 
> DL :bluefish:


The fish pics came out great, I don't know if I'm excited or nervous about the video lol it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

nelson6500 said:


> The fish pics came out great, I don't know if I'm excited or nervous about the video lol it's gonna be a good one.


From what I've heard/seen I would be nervous and scared. The word excited doesn't come to mind  Of course being on this side of the screen I think it's gonna be great for us though LOL

Congrats on a great trip! I heard y'all had a blast and had sore stomachs from laughing to accompany sore arms from the fish!


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Waiting patiently for the video. Photos awesome as usual. Great job guy's.


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks again for all the kind words everyone!
> 
> Miles does the videos on his spare time and doesn't charge us a dime. He is a super cool fella and really like to eat swordfish lol. I can't wait to see the finished video my self... I got to see several clips today and I think he is really getting this stuff down for sure. He took the footage home I think and said the video would be ready in the morning... There may be a part 2 to this one he wasn't sure yet when I left him this evening.. We will be adding Miles to our team on the website.. He is doing all the Face Book and website work now on his own time and we plan on having him along on more trips to video... Great guy for sure..
> 
> ...


He stole my job!! :tongue:

I kid...That's awesome you have that resource Brett, he does a great job! BUT, If he ever decides to quit, you got my number!!

PS: If you know anyone in the central texas area that needs video work, I will work for fish!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Yams said:


> He stole my job!! :tongue:
> 
> I kid...That's awesome you have that resource Brett, he does a great job! BUT, If he ever decides to quit, you got my number!!
> 
> PS: If you know anyone in the central texas area that needs video work, I will work for fish!


 Your in my brother! I'm going to get you out there and I appreciate the help you have given us so far too. Miles works here in our Holden Roofing office so it sure makes it easy handing him over the footage.. I have some Holden Roofing customers to take out prob. next trip. They have been referring us roofing jobs in the Austin area and say they love to offshore fish.. I'm hoping they know what they are getting into headed out with us for 3-4 days LOL..

Miles is just about done with the video.. The entire office has been looking at some of the clips its been a fun day :rotfl:... Everyone has been running around here laughing and slowing Miles down... I think this may be his masterpiece :rotfl:...

Thanks again everyone for all the super nice replies.. VIDEO UP SOON  Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Another great trip on the Boobytrap for sure. Hoping to make the trip we donatated happen in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Your in my brother! I'm going to get you out there and I appreciate the help you have given us so far too. Miles works here in our Holden Roofing office so it sure makes it easy handing him over the footage.. I have some Holden Roofing customers to take out prob. next trip. They have been referring us roofing jobs in the Austin area and say they love to offshore fish.. I'm hoping they know what they are getting into headed out with us for 3-4 days LOL..
> 
> Miles is just about done with the video.. The entire office has been looking at some of the clips its been a fun day :rotfl:... Everyone has been running around here laughing and slowing Miles down... I think this may be his masterpiece :rotfl:...
> 
> Thanks again everyone for all the super nice replies.. VIDEO UP SOON  Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab Get Tight Suckas!


Hah! You don't owe me a thing sir, I greatly appreciate the thought that I could fish with you guys someday regardless. Although I would love to be your full time video guy, it definitely makes more sense using Miles, and he does good work...doesn't mean I can't *hate* on him though!

:texasflag


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

God Bless, my boys on the Booby Trap!:texasflag

DL :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Almost finished... The video was to long and Miles had to shave 2 minutes :/... It screwed up all of his sound.. Its about done.. :spineyes:


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't wait for sure

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Come on and get it loaded SUCKA!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Almost done..






should be loaded soon and ill make it live as soon as I get to my PC.. Headed that way now... 
Thanks Miles! Your the man bro! 
Brett Holden


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

FISH TAILS said:


> Come on and get it loaded SUCKA!!


åšå®ƒç™¼ç"Ÿcaptian , å¾-åˆ°ç·Šçš„å®å¸è€&#8230;, åŠåœ‹çŽ‹ åŠåœ‹çŽ‹,!!!!


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> åšå®ƒç™¼ç"Ÿcaptian , å¾-åˆ°ç·Šçš„å®å¸è€&#8230;, åŠåœ‹çŽ‹ åŠåœ‹çŽ‹,!!!!


Does that translate into "Get Tight Sucka!!!"


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

make it happen captain, get tight sucka, sword king sword king


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

WAY TO GO Nelson and crew. Nice job Brett, way to keep those rascals honest ! lol


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Marline pooki oki aunu said:


> make it happen captain, get tight sucka, sword king sword king


How do you say "Bring on the VIDEO!!!" ?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here it is! I hope everyone likes this one Miles busted his tale getting this put together.. Once again what a great group of guys we have met threw the "Get Tight Sucka" Texas Swordfish Seminar... Matt, Nick, Hunter and Rob you guys are first class and welcome any time on the Booby Trap.

Check us out on Face Book https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team and subscribe to our Youtube Channel to see the videos first! Thanks again for all the kind replies! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab and the Booby Trap Fishing Team
Make sure you watch it in HD


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

Great video!!!


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

Good stuff there no doubt about it.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Cool video! Feed the whole village LMAO


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

LMAO! I was crying I was laughing so hard 

My wife just walked in and asked why the heck are you laughing so hard! Had to show her the end :brew2:

Well done all the way around and congrats to all on another epic trip.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

CONOOO!!!! Lol Suckas!!! I don't catch fish only eat it! Lol Nick
Great fun trip guys!

DL :texasflag


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Lmao. That was the funniest starburst ending yet. Well done, love the sound effects

Bubba ate his right away lol


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hahaha LOL!!!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats some good stuff right there! My phone froze at the perfect time! Hahaha priceless 

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I just laughed so hard after watching an amazing trip! How many window weighs do I have to donate to witness this crazy amazing madness live? Lol dammit son this was a great video!


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (Jan 14, 2013)

Classic starburst segment! Too funny!!


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

LMAO! That was by far the best star burst yet! Lol


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

*Prettyworksucka's*

:texasflagLMFAO , best yet!:texasflag


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Very nice job all the way around!!! Way to go everyone!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Lmao! I have watched it 4 times now! Thanks for all the cool replies! Brett Holden


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

My whole family is in tears they know I gag when I taste something weird.
Miles awesome job on the homeland music bro, Capt. Ahab it was a pleasure to finally fish with you.


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

That's some funny stuff right there.. Lmao and another great trip!! Great job!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Good lord, that ****e was hilarious. By far the most entertaining video so far. I was crying I was laughing so hard during the starburst. Who knew a couple of grown men gagging, getting ready to upchuck would be so funny! Great trip guys


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh man that was funny!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Good lord, that ****e was hilarious. By far the most entertaining video so far. I was crying I was laughing so hard during the starburst. Who knew a couple of grown men gagging, getting ready to upchuck would be so funny! Great trip guys


 Thanks my brother! This trip was a blast.. We had a lot more footage but had to cut it short for Youtube :/.. The entire crew was a pleasure to fish with.. Non stop laughing the whole trip. We tried hard to get Nick a really big sword.. I think he was a little worried when we started rigging 10 lb tuna and sending them over lol....

Its been really cool meeting all the nice people here and at the Swordfish Seminar. All the trips this season and last have been a blast. We are looking forward to meeting more great folks at the 2014 Swordfish Seminar. Its hard not inviting everyone at once. Makes me wish we had one of those west coast long range 90 footers and just stack up all the kind people we meet for a few trips







... Thanks again Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cool stuff there. Great fishing and very entertaining! The voice overs were killer! Good thinking whoever thought of that one! Thanks for supporting the troops.

Did anybody notice Matt's t-shirt (get tight suckas) inverted in the starburst? Maybe Miles can grab a better still shot of it from the raw footage. Pretty cool I think.

Way to go!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Man I just watched it 2 more times my gut hurts from laughing so hard!! Great video an a great trip!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Classic!


x2


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks my brother! This trip was a blast.. We had a lot more footage but had to cut it short for Youtube :/.. The entire crew was a pleasure to fish with.. Non stop laughing the whole trip. We tried hard to get Nick a really big sword.. I think he was a little worried when we started rigging 10 lb tuna and sending them over lol....
> 
> Its been really cool meeting all the nice people here and at the Swordfish Seminar. All the trips this season and last have been a blast. We are looking forward to meeting more great folks at the 2014 Swordfish Seminar. Its hard not inviting everyone at once. Makes me wish we had one of those west coast long range 90 footers and just stack up all the kind people we meet for a few trips
> 
> ...


Brett, you are extremely generous to be taking anyone at all. For many of us, these types of trips are once in a life time opportunities to fulfill a bucket-list type item. It is not often fishermen get an opportunity to catch a billfish, much less catch a dozen or so (+ a fishbox full of meat) on a full fledged expedition on a battlewagon like The Boobytrap.

Kudos to you, or any of you who open up your boat / life to others to share these kinds of opportunities. Truly awesome people we have around here.

:texasflag


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Yams said:


> Brett, you are extremely generous to be taking anyone at all. For many of us, these types of trips are once in a life time opportunities to fulfill a bucket-list type item. It is not often fishermen get an opportunity to catch a billfish, much less catch a dozen or so (+ a fishbox full of meat) on a full fledged expedition on a battlewagon like The Boobytrap.
> 
> Kudos to you, or any of you who open up your boat / life to others to share these kinds of opportunities. Truly awesome people we have around here.
> 
> :texasflag


Could not agree more!!!! We have great people here on 2cool!
I had tears running down my cheeks at the start burst part.
It's also brings back gag reflexes to this very second thinking about that taste.
Until you have tasted one of those suckers, its hard to describe! NASTY!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

crawfishking said:


> Very cool stuff there. Great fishing and very entertaining! The voice overs were killer! Good thinking whoever thought of that one! Thanks for supporting the troops.
> 
> Did anybody notice Matt's t-shirt (get tight suckas) inverted in the starburst? Maybe Miles can grab a better still shot of it from the raw footage. Pretty cool I think.
> 
> Way to go!


 I saw that.. Everything is upside down when you look threw the starburst.. Pretty cool how the Get Tight Sucka showed up on video.. Brett Holden

Thanks again everyone for the super cool replies!

Thanks YAMs for the kind words and again for the help with videos in the past!

Mikey Your starburst was out of a 400-450 lber.. you had a mouth full LOL..

I think Im going to watch the video again now.. Its def funny Miles is becoming a video making machine! 

Brett Holden/Capt. AHAB


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

That is the best yet. Great video.


----------



## CrazyJimmy (Mar 14, 2013)

Yams said:


> Brett, you are extremely generous to be taking anyone at all. For many of us, these types of trips are once in a life time opportunities to fulfill a bucket-list type item. It is not often fishermen get an opportunity to catch a billfish, much less catch a dozen or so (+ a fishbox full of meat) on a full fledged expedition on a battlewagon like The Boobytrap.
> 
> Kudos to you, or any of you who open up your boat / life to others to share these kinds of opportunities. Truly awesome people we have around here.
> 
> :texasflag


Couldn't have said it any better!!! Awesome video guyâ€™s y'all had my whole office rolling with laughter.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CrazyJimmy said:


> Couldn't have said it any better!!! Awesome video guyâ€™s y'all had my whole office rolling with laughter.


 Thanks! I think this video has been passed around a lot... We just watched it here at the office again and laughing our *** off.. Miles posted it up on Facebook here is our link.. https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team
Thanks again Brett


----------



## livegoodlife (May 27, 2012)

Video re-run is still good...


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Great video as always guys, I am a little confused why Hunter was having a hard time throwing down that starburst, I have seen that guy eat anything from a beached whale to a fleshy, spore-bearing fruiting body of a fungus, typically produced above ground on soil that grows out of cow poop. "Com on man" *******. Great trip very entertaining as always! At the beginning of the clip I was thinking did smurfs iii come out early!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I watched it again last night on my iPad in bed and woke my wife up from laughing, she got curious and watched it with me. She couldn't stop laughing either when they were about to lose it at the end. After the 3rd time watching, still great stuff!


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Sweet video.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics and video. I really appreciate you sharing the trips you take. They are always fun to watch. Ya'll seem to have a great time each and every time you are out there. Thanks again.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for all the super cool replies! We are going to have to get creative to top the fun in this video... Once again Matt, Rob, Nick and Hunter were a blast to fish with and looking forward to doing it all over again! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*The Swordfish Sickness is setting in*

I have been stuck on dry land for more than a month and needed to get a little medicine and a laugh!
I just watched this again. 
This trip looks like it was a lot of laughs and fun times.
My gut hurts from the Starburst action!!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

*The Sickness is setting in!!*

Here is a better link!


----------

